# 25th January declared a national holiday



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I have seen some new reports online, saying that the Egyptian Stock Exchange will be closed, as well as banks, on the 25th January and that this day will be classed as a national holiday. I haven't been into University today (Sunday) so I don't know whether we get a day off or not, Ive just SMSed a classmate to find out. I think it just obviously might be a good idea to stay home that day, but everything seems quiet and normal. I also read that the Military are planning fireworks in Cairo that day in celebration


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I have seen some new reports online, saying that the Egyptian Stock Exchange will be closed, as well as banks, on the 25th January and that this day will be classed as a national holiday. I haven't been into University today (Sunday) so I don't know whether we get a day off or not, Ive just SMSed a classmate to find out. I think it just obviously might be a good idea to stay home that day, but everything seems quiet and normal. I also read that the Military are planning fireworks in Cairo that day in celebration


It's always been a holiday--it was called Police Day last year.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> It's always been a holiday--it was called Police Day last year.


oooh fireworks...... where?? when?? and where did you read this? This day has been known as armed forces day... but was last week renamed with reference to the revolution. Good old tantawi..... hmmm


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

tracyc11 said:


> oooh fireworks...... where?? when?? and where did you read this? This day has been known as armed forces day... but was last week renamed with reference to the revolution. Good old tantawi..... hmmm


I should have linked the article when I saw it... I read it in one of the articles in Ahram online... I cant find it now. I wouldnt go to watch them, if I was you...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> oooh fireworks...... where?? when?? and where did you read this? This day has been known as armed forces day... but was last week renamed with reference to the revolution. Good old tantawi..... hmmm





Are you on the shisha?


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> oooh fireworks...... where?? when?? and where did you read this? This day has been known as armed forces day... but was last week renamed with reference to the revolution. Good old tantawi..... hmmm


Calm down, dear.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

tracyc11 said:


> oooh fireworks...... where?? when?? and where did you read this? This day has been known as armed forces day... but was last week renamed with reference to the revolution. Good old tantawi..... hmmm


Istn't Armed Forces Day on the 6th of October? Wikipedia


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JochenvW said:


> Istn't Armed Forces Day on the 6th of October? Wikipedia




Yes it is.. it was police day.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is.. it was police day.


It still is officially.:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> It still is officially.:confused2:




nothing to be confused about... the orignal poster said it was armed forces day and no one realised.


----------

